# What to expect to do in western riding lessons....



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to be starting riding lessons soon....I know what to wear, but what should I expect? Never taken lessons before, and I'm sure this question has been asked before and you're rolling your eyes thinking pfffff newbie. Haha :lol: but my goal is to learn western reining. LOVE western reining.

This might be a dumb question but.....do I have to have my own horse to take lessons??? :shock:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of places will have horses you can ride. Where I went, riding your own horse would save you $5/hour lesson.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Now, I also need some riding boots.....I don't know much about those either. I've always risen in hiking boots. Haha. What's a good riding boot?


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

I give beginer riding lessons on my horse. Everyone rides trains different but you will most likely be started in a small arena or round pen so the trainer can stay close if something should happen. You will first learn brushing and the proper way to tack up the horse. Then normally you will be kept on a lunge line for the first few lessons untill the trainer knows you know the basics. You will mostly be walking learning to balance with the horse and maybe a little trotting but slow and steady is the best way to lean dont push to go faster you need a good foundation first. 
bUT CONGRATS ON STARTING LESSONS


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Horse racer said:


> Now, I also need some riding boots.....I don't know much about those either. I've always risen in hiking boots. Haha. What's a good riding boot?


I love ariats though for me they run 1/2 size big ( I have a really small foot) but I get used ones on ebay when there cheap Justins are great to but if you dont have the money sneakers work for a while


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Most any cowboy boot will be OK for riding. I consider a good heel and a smooth sole to be safety gear.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ The above has covered that. Let me run you through a basic layout of a general lesson at my barn.

Everything, and I mean EVERYTHING, she starts us out with "Okay, now pick up a BIG and STRONG posting trot!" to get the horses stretching.

Then generally, it's some speed transitions, going to the middle and doing lateral work (Haunch turns, sidepassing, forehand turns, leg yields, etc.)

That's just a general thing. There is always the incorporation too for the individual student and their goals. Like for me my past few lessons have been a lot of practice picking up leads invisibly with my green horse because it helps me think about it more when she's giving me instruction rather than me doing it on my own, and having that extra set of eyes helps.

This is my trainer with two of her students...lol Corey on Tammio who is a pretty solid mare and Amber on Maija who is three years old.





 




 
And then this is her with me and Amber, back when Selena was just starting to lope the barrel pattern.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

sheenaschlytter said:


> I love ariats though for me they run 1/2 size big ( I have a really small foot) but I get used ones on ebay when there cheap Justins are great to but if you dont have the money *sneakers work for a while*


No, they most certainly do not.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks y'all! You've really been a big help!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

For a dead beginner? I always start my students with walking only. Learning how to stop, steer and post. Mostly just getting comfortable with a 1,000+ animal between your legs. For trot I will use the round pen or small indoor. Then its up from there.

To me basics are basics and can be learned from any saddle no matter what type of riding your doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Tacking can take forever, so get there early if you want a lesson in between. I'd give myself at least an hour in the beginning because becoming familiar with the process AND the horse takes time. Be quiet in your horses presence and by that I don't mean silence if you're a talker (I'm a talker). What I'm saying is be calm, and in control of yourself. That was the best advice anyone gave me (and I got it here, btw). Give your horse time to get to know you and your scent. And give yourself time to adjust to being in a horse's presence. They're big animals, of heart and of spirit. But they're also prey, so they're alert to you. 

Assuming you've been on a horse before, if you have a few minutes after grooming and tacking (smiling here), you'll learn how to mount, to sit properly and hold your body, how to keep slack in your reins, position your arms, your legs/feet. THEN you'll learn how to get your horse moving. Or how to tell your horse to hold still. Some people don't have a clue how to tell a horse "okay, lets go". 

When moving you'll learn to stretch yourself while allowing your horse to warm up. A good warm up is important for your horse and for you, so the two of you will slowly walk around and around and around and around the arena and while you do, you can stretch your arms, your legs and become familiar with the movement of your horse and how you balance yourself.

Take it slow. No hurry. Everything comes in time.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

PS. Get yourself a pair of riding boots. Ask your instructor what you should get and then start searching. Ebay is great. 

For me my boots were worth every nickle and next time I'm getting a better boot if I can find one. I got a really good pair nearly new and they're going to last a long time.

Boots offer a certain precision in communicating with your horse - from indicating you want to move to steering to halting. You want a smooth sole so if you need to get your foot deeper into the stirrup quickly like when you're in a lope, you can and if you need to slide your foot out fast, you can. Boots are important aids.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been teaching lessons for 4 years, and I tell new riders on the phone (before their first lesson) "Make sure you wear a shirt that covers the shoulders, long pants, jeans are best, and *Boots with at least a 1 inch heel.* That last one is a safety concern. A 1" heel keeps your foot from slipping through the stirrup and prevents your from being dragged by the foot should you come off. Hard boots also offer more protection in the event you are stepped on by the horse. I do not teach tacking up on the first lesson, because there is so much to cover the first lesson. You should expect to learn how to properly mount with consideration for the horse, Your instructor should teach you how to stop *before* they teach you to walk. Typically, I will get through walk, stop, position, circles and reverses and sometimes the first jog on the first lesson. Depends on the student but most adults can progress to first jog in one hour. Ideally you will be in a round pen for your first lesson, and eventually move to an arena. About once a month I take my lessons out on trail for a nice break and it gives me an opportunity to teach about other areas of horsemanship, such as equine psychology or breeds and colors, etc. Also, make sure your instructor puts you in an ASTM-SEI approved equestrian helmet! Good luck with your lessons!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I have thought about this topic a lot over the past several years, as I have taught my own children to ride. In my opinion, the best instruction includes not only riding, but brings a more holistic approach to horsemanship. It would include the basics of horse ground handling, ground training, hoof care, health care, trailering, stall care, pasturing, feeding, etc. It's hard to find this kind of instruction at most riding schools, due to time, money, class size, and other restraints.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree thenrie, my mission is to create safe, responsible future horse owners. My checklist for my level 1 riders handling lessons includes:
Grooming (with names for the tools and how to properly use them)
Saddling
Equine Anatomy
Catch and Halter
Parts of Tack
Tying (with a quick-release safety knot, correct height, etc.)
Bridling

I don't teach on trailering, lunging, nutrition, etc. until later. I feel that all riding programs should include all aspects of horsemanship, not just riding.


----------

